# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  لمــــاذا أفتخر بأني إمرأة مسلمه؟؟؟

## ايمان السيد

أفتخر .. أني إمرأة مسلمة ...
!
!
!

فأول من سكن الحـــــرم المكي إمرأة ... و هي أمنا هـــــاجر

وأول من أمن برسول الله صلّ الله عليه وسلم إمرأة .... و هي أمنا خديجة

أول دم سفك في سبيل الله دم إمرأة .. و هي سمية أم عمار آل ياسر

الله سبحانه نزل سورة في القرآن الكريم و اسمها سورة النساء ...

و هي ثالث أطول سورة في القرأن ..خاصة في شرائع النساء ..

لهذا 

أفتخر أني إمرأة مسلمه

----------

